# Copyright für Logo



## FoehnX (6. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt das mein Logo ein Copyright bekommt also so änlich wie beim patentieren das es keiner klauen kann.
Zwar hab ich schon beim Patentamt geguckt nur da ist so was immer gleich Gewerblich und kostet dann auch 300€ aba ich will damit eigentlich nix mach auser das is es auf meine Klamotten nähen lasse und es trage .
Mit dem Copyright will ich halt verhindern das irgendjemand das Logo klaut und es dann wobmöglich sogar verkauft.

hoffe es is bisschen verstädnlich mfg FoehnX


----------



## jaylibII (6. April 2005)

Hmm,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe, aber ist es nicht so jeder der das Logo erstellt ist auch der Inhaber und hat ALLE Rechte? Also ich will jetzt da nichts 100% behaupten aber ich denke das ist so.

Gruß jaylibII


----------



## FoehnX (6. April 2005)

Also erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort, nur ich glaub du hast mich doch nicht verstanden^^ naja bin auch bisschen müde und drück mich auch jetz sehr schlecht aus aba einma versuch ichs noch.
Mein Problem is ich hab ein eigens Logo gemacht und will das jetz an so eine Firma schicken die das mir auf die klamoten machen soll nur hab ich angst das die das logo klauen könnte um damit geld zu machen. darum will ich das logo irgendwie sichern nur weis ich nicht wie und ob das geht. am liebesten wär mir ein patent nur geht es beim patentamt immer ums gewerbe gleich, zumindest hab ich so verstanden.
hier ma der link DPMA.

hoffe das ich jetz verstanden wurde  ansonsten versuch ichs morgen nach dem ich geschlafen hab das nochma alles umzuformulieren.
mfg
FoehnX


----------



## versuch13 (6. April 2005)

Ja, also die Urheberrechte hast du aufjedenfall! Ich denke das beinhaltet doch auch das Copyright. Allerdings kann ich deine Bedenken nachvollziehen, auch wenn es nicht passieren dürfte. Vielleicht hilft dir der Link hier weiter:

http://www.cmmv.de/


greetz


----------



## black5 (6. April 2005)

Um ganz sicher zu gehen soltest du das Logo als Warenzeichen eintragen lassen. Ansonsten kann es jeder kopieren und hinterher behaupten es wäre sein Entwurf.

Wobei dann noch zu unterscheiden ist ob du ein copyright darauf möchtest, das berühmte c im Kreis oder nur für die Hardcopy/papier ausgabe - ein P im Kreis, oder allgemein als Warenzeichen registriert ein R im Kreis usw. Und ja- bevor du fragst -das kostet alles Geld, jenachdem was du willst, in welchem Land und für wie lange kann es mehrere tausend eus kosten. Und ein "Schutz" in Deutschland ist in unseren Nachbarländern nicht das papier wert auf dem es steht, da fängt dann nämlich alles von vorne an. Warum glaubst du wohl des es Fachanwälte für Markenrecht gibt.

Black5


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. April 2005)

Stecke dein Logo in einen Briefumschlag und schicke es dir selbst per Einschreiben.
Lasse das Kuvert zu und leg es weg... dann hast du etwas in der Hand, womit du das Alter deines Logos nachweisen kannst(zur Not kannst du es ja noch notariell beglaubigen lassen).

Wenn es nun jemand klaut, muss er erstmal beweisen, dass sein "Entwurf" älter ist.

Ich glaub, die Kosten des "amtlichen" Schutzes willst du kaum bezahlen wollen.


----------



## FoehnX (7. April 2005)

Ok anscheind wurde ich jetz verstanden
vielen danke wegen der guten und kanppen info black 5
und Sven Mintel danke für die geile idee, is die kostengünstigste Lösung von allen ^^
mfg FoehnX


----------

